# Cutting Yakima round bars



## Slowjams (Feb 14, 2013)

So I have a Yakima roof rack setup on order (Q-towers). My father gave me his older Yakima round bars, still in great condition. However, the bars are nearly 70in. long. I need to shorten them to around 50in.

What is the best way to do this?

Pipe cutter? Hacksaw? Both?

-Thanks in advance

UPDATE: Thanks for all the suggestions guys, ended up using a hacksaw per recommendation of local Yakima dealer. Took a bit of elbow grease but it came out just fine. Slightly uneven cuts, but with the end caps on you can't even tell.


----------



## mfan (Feb 8, 2013)

Pipe cutter if you have one. I used a Dremel to cut my Thule bars with ease.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

chop saw is best, but you can even use a hacksaw, but it will have a tendency to be crooked.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

cracksandracks.com said:


> ...you can even use a hacksaw, but it will have a tendency to be crooked.


bingo. you want it straight and clean to get those end plugs back in. based on the options listed slowjams, pipe cutter is perfect.

Put the whole thing together and try the long bars before you cut them down. You're only trimming 10" on each side, so its not like an airplane wing. The longer bar can be nice to have and functional. As they say, you can't cut them longer!


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I used a sawzall reciprocating saw and it came out just fine and accepted the end caps. If you hold the bar steady (suggest putting it on a step and then putting one foot on it), it's not big deal to cut it straight. I've done it several times and never had a problem. In fact, for all my cars, I have cut the bars to fit each specific car so it looks better. Done it with both Thule and Yak bars.

The biggest problem is knowing how to use the tools. If you can do that, straight isn't an issue.

J.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just wrap the bar with a piece of masking tape so you have a line to follow with your hack saw.

The end cap will hide any sins.

Good luck.


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

J_Westy said:


> Just wrap the bar with a piece of masking tape so you have a line to follow with your hack saw.
> 
> The end cap will hide any sins.
> 
> Good luck.


^this^

I used a zaws-all and followed the tape line. looked factory-clean when I was done.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

OldZaskar said:


> ^this^
> 
> I used a zaws-all and followed the tape line. looked factory-clean when I was done.


That's fantastic guys, except he didn't mention having a saws-all in his original question. How about a plasma cutter or lasers?


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

cutoff wheel in an angle grinder, then clean it up with a flap disc.

-1 mancard point for not having basic metal fabrication tools/skills :nono:


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

A pipe cutter works great for the tubing, but tears up the plastic coating. Masking tape works to get a straight line, Zip ties and hose clamps are easier to get on perfectly straight to use as a guide for a hacksaw. The trick for using either a hacksaw or sawzall is to make sure the pipe is held steady (bench vise, strapped solid to a table, strong friends).


----------

